# Signet ring



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Once upon a time, in a manner not here relevant, I ended up with a nice heavy gold signet ring with my initials tastefully hand engraved. It isn’t really pimp worthy, but it’s a chunk. When I first got it, I wore it instead of my wedding ring, as it was sized to fit that finger, and then switched back to the wedding ring, leaving it in the drawer, where it remains. 


I am considering bringing it back to the light of day. My alternatives, as I see them, are:


a. Get it sized to fit the right hand ring finger;


b. Get it sized down to fit on the left pinky; next to the wedding ring;


c. Substitute it for the wedding ring again, at least for a while;


d. Leave it in the drawer—a gentleman wears a wedding ring and a watch, that’s all the jewelry that’s necessary. 


What say ye?

Thanks.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

A signet ring is "supposed" to be worn on your pinky, tilted out slightly, as this facilitates it's use with sealing wax. If you don't normally seal a bunch of envelopes in the course of a day, it's kind of pointless to wear one (IMO, of course). If you do, I'd probably get a desk stamp instead, but since you already have the ring, my choice would be to put it in your desk drawer until you actually need it.

I think that would be choice 'd'.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Valkyrie said:


> a. Get it sized to fit the right hand ring finger;


There you are!!

How about

e. Sell it for $1,600/oz


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> There you are!!
> 
> How about
> 
> e. Sell it for $1,600/oz


Unless there's a lot of sentiment attached to it, 'e.' would be seriously tempting, especially at today's prices, assuming it is a heavier carat weight.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I'd also be thinking about selling it, unless it has more sentimental value than that to you. 

If you're going to wear it, I'd definitely go with the right hand. Two rings next to each other on the left and none on the right would feel a bit unbalanced to me.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Valkyrie said:


> Once upon a time, in a manner not here relevant, I ended up with a nice heavy gold signet ring with my initials tastefully hand engraved. It isn't really pimp worthy, but it's a chunk. When I first got it, I wore it instead of my wedding ring, as it was sized to fit that finger, and then switched back to the wedding ring, leaving it in the drawer, where it remains.
> 
> I am considering bringing it back to the light of day. My alternatives, as I see them, are:
> 
> ...


I was taught to wear one ring per hand. Not sure if that is a hardened "rule" somewhere or not but it does make some measure of sense -- to much "bling" and an unballanced/polished look...just my two cents.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

If wearing it is the goal, then right hand pinky. Otherwise, sell (if not sentimental), or hold to pass on to kid/grandkid with the same initials.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Put it on the ring finger.


----------



## ddonicht (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a signet for an award I was given a number of years ago. I wear it on my left right finger. My wedding band goes on the right ring finger.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Orsini said:


> Put it on the ring finger.


The _right_ ring finger.

Assuming you are still married, leave the wedding ring where it belongs.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

b.

It's the most logical way to wear it _if _ you really want to wear it. That ol' jazz about a gentleman only wears one ring has just got to go.


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

Sizing down a gold signet ring from a ring finger to pinky finger is like paying the jeweler to take your gold!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm going w/ option E as well.

Brian


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> b.
> 
> It's the most logical way to wear it _if _you really want to wear it. That ol' jazz about a gentleman only wears one ring has just got to go.


But then, how many piercings and tattoos?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

filfoster said:


> But then, how many piercings and tattoos?


Victorian gentlemen often pierced their genitals so that they wouldn't show in tight trousers...


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> Victorian gentlemen often pierced their genitals so that they wouldn't show in tight trousers...


Everything old is new again!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't talk to me about piercings, I took several years of figure drawing/painting classes and some models just hurt to look at! One lovely lady was jeweler and wore her craft in the studio. I usually just picked up my easel and went around for a back view . . .


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Don't talk to me about piercings, I to several years of figure drawing/painting classes and some models just hurt to look at! One lovely lady was jeweler and wore her craft in the studio. I usually just picked up my easel and went around for a back view . . .


Picked up your easel and...? *blushing*


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I had a similar experience as Oldsarge. I guess it shouldn't have surprised me that the best looking models got jobs as...well...actual models and the figure drawing models were a little skeevy. Piercings and tattoos do not enhance the natural figure. I think I might've relocated to the least offensive angle myself on a few occasions.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Orsini said:


> The _right_ ring finger.
> 
> Assuming you are still married, leave the wedding ring where it belongs.


+1 Have worn wedding ring on left hand ring finger, signet on right hand ring finger and watch on left wrist for 30+ years. Nothing else needed.
Tom


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> Picked up your easel and...? *blushing*


Hey, I have a MA in art. Painting naked people is what we _do. _Yeah, it's a bit embarrassing the first time or two but after a couple of sessions the model is just something to draw. And wrinkly old folk are the most fun because the wrinkles can keep you enthralled for just hours. I still like pretty girls better. Preferably without piercings!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I moved my signet to my right ring finger when I got married. I'm sure there's some silly rule about it, bit I've also been known to "double up" my wedding ring and signet ring on my left ring finger. Unless you are in the UK or plan or doing a mob hit on someone, a pinky ring in The States looks horribly affected IMO.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Hey, I have a MA in art. Painting naked people is what we _do. _Yeah, it's a bit embarrassing the first time or two but after a couple of sessions the model is just something to draw. And wrinkly old folk are the most fun because the wrinkles can keep you enthralled for just hours. I still like pretty girls better. Preferably without piercings!


LOL. Oldsarge: Over time I had formed this mental image of you as a tough, grizzeled, hard nosed individual, looking something like the Sarge character in the old Beetle Baily comic strips. Alas, you are destroying my pre-conceptions!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Oldsarge: Over time I had formed this mental image of you as a tough, grizzeled, hard nosed individual, looking something like the Sarge character in the old Beetle Baily comic strips. Alas, you are destroying my pre-conceptions!


ROFL. Eagle, I can do tough, grizzled and hard-nosed. I used to be a middle-school teacher! However, there is a time and a place for everything and getting a Master's in art just seemed like a lot more fun than having to spend another two years taking education methods classes. It's like one of my wood-working friends. He was all set to do the research for his doctorate in biochemistry but couldn't find anyone who would give him a grant for it. So he became a sheriff's deputy and spent most of his career on the bomb squad. The tales that man can tell will chill your blood.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

i thought of having one made with a young swan carved on it, but then i suppose it would be a cygnet ring.


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

fishertw said:


> +1 Have worn wedding ring on left hand ring finger, signet on right hand ring finger and watch on left wrist for 30+ years. Nothing else needed.
> Tom


I like this answer.


----------

